# uk v owners



## betsie

hey everyone i was just wandering how many uk v owners are one this site . As i am from Cornwall !


----------



## Chestersmum

I'm in the UK, from Hertfordshire


----------



## BamBam

I'm in the Uk, from Essex. Have a 10 month old boy from SiriusBell


----------



## kelevra

Im near Bristol

15 week old boy


----------



## LynnieB

East Yorkshire. I have a 9 month old rebellious boy.


----------



## betsie

how is everyone getting on with there puppy ? i have a week off to spend with our 8 week old !!! she's very talkative witch is funny !! she's asleep at the minute witch is nice !!!!!! ;D


----------



## fiona long

im in scotland - check out vizsla scotland forum for vizsla things closer to home


----------



## betsie

ok cool thanx il try the scotland forum ;D


----------



## Chestersmum

BamBam said:


> I'm in the Uk, from Essex. Have a 10 month old boy from SiriusBell


Our boy is also from Sirusbell (in Peterborough?) He's only 5 months old.


----------



## BamBam

Chestersmum said:


> BamBam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the Uk, from Essex. Have a 10 month old boy from SiriusBell
> 
> 
> 
> Our boy is also from Sirusbell (in Peterborough?) He's only 5 months old.
Click to expand...

Hi yes Thorney in Peterborough. Wiley is now 10months, I guess your boy must be from Ersek?? ours was from Ersek and Tessa's litter. attach a photo and we can see if they look alike


----------



## Chestersmum

Yes, from the vert hansome Ersek! 

ooooh I can see Tessa in Wiley's face in the first pic. Send me your email addy and I'll email you some piccies of Chester. We've chuffed to bits with him and Arkady is a brilliant breeder


----------



## BamBam

is anyone going to the New Forest Vizz whizz this month?? 
Sunday 26th Sept, 1100 at the Royal Oak green 

we went to the last one and there was over 40 vizslas! debating whether to go to this one as a bit of a way from London, but they ae good!


----------



## Chestersmum

I think we're going - it's about 2 hours from us though.


----------



## Tulip

I'm from Plymouth


----------



## betsie

were did you get your little bundle of joy from tulip ?


----------



## Vincent

We are from Southampton. Bam Bam is this Viz Wiz at Fritham? We went to the last as well  Would love to go to another!!


----------



## betsie

hi chestersmum how old is your v ?


----------



## Chestersmum

Hiya,

Chester is 5 months old and growing quickly!


----------



## betsie

just a quick question chestersmum do you crate your v ? and also what toys are best for teething ?


----------



## BamBam

yes Fritham- close to the royal oak, is that the same place we all met last time?


----------



## Chestersmum

betsie said:


> just a quick question chestersmum do you crate your v ? and also what toys are best for teething ?


Yes, he's been in the crate since we got him. Now he is older the only time he is actually shut in it is at night time. He is allowed in garden, the kitchen (we have a stair gate on that) and in the lounge all day when I am there. 

We haven't really had any major chewing problems but he is teething as loosing some of his teeth. His favourite thing is actually the big rope toy he has. I find the kong useful but once he's licked everything out he doesn't actually chew it. He also has one of those hard bones and sometimes chews on that.

Icecubes are good, I just haven't got round to making them yet!


----------



## betsie

sorry about the questions i am a new v owner only had her a week ! what food do you feed chester and how often ?


----------



## Chestersmum

I've dropped you a PM


----------



## Tulip

Hi Betsie
I got him from Great Philham House near Hartland Point/Bude. It was the first time they had bred and they own the sire and bitch. It was lovely, they had two children and the puppies grew up in the kitchen being cuddled with lots of playtime with an aga in the corner. I know the sire JJ has been out to stud twice since....so maybe our pups are related? where did you get yours?

very best of luck, enjoy every minute, I'm already jealous and missing the early pup stage and he's only 10 mnths!

let me know where you're based


----------



## debs

Hi all
My family and I are the proud new owners of Hector who is 10 weeks old today. We are from Hitchin in Hertfordshire. Anybody local to us ?
We are enjoying him immensely - helped by the fact that he sleeps for almost 12 hours a night - Wow! - suppose I shouldn't brag! - it's very early days and this may not last ! ;D


----------



## BamBam

We should try and arrange a vizsla get together between us all


----------



## betsie

hi tulip , i got our little bundle of joy sometimes !!!! from gamesika at St.Austell. She has a website take a look she is really good v breeder. We visited betsie when she was Born and then every week after which was nice to she her grow !!. I am based near sunny newquay ;D


----------



## Tulip

Betsie

Hooray, they have the same Dad.....so we have half brother/sister, yay!!! Let me know when you think Betsie is big enough and we'll meet up for a walk on Fistral/Watergate or somewhere, I know Newquay quite well. 

How cool!!!!! Vizsla's reunited!!!! 8)


----------



## Chestersmum

debs said:


> Hi all
> My family and I are the proud new owners of Hector who is 10 weeks old today. We are from Hitchin in Hertfordshire. Anybody local to us ?
> We are enjoying him immensely - helped by the fact that he sleeps for almost 12 hours a night - Wow! - suppose I shouldn't brag! - it's very early days and this may not last ! ;D


Hi Debs,

We're really close in Hemel Hempstead  where did you get your Viz from?


----------



## Vincent

Bam Bam

We went to a Viz Wiz at Mill Lawn where the one in April was on Sunday. there was about 20 there. It was a great day. The one at Fritham is next Sunday which is different place, unfortunately i cant make it


----------



## Chestersmum

We'll be there this Sunday


----------



## kelevra

Anyone with a V in the Bristol area? We have a 17 week old boy called Storm


----------



## maxxie

We live in a Village called Woodcote in South Oxfordshire and I have Bentley who is 9 months old. We got him from a brilliant breeder in the New Forest.


----------



## scooby

Hi we live in South Yorkshire and Scooby is 2 December 12th


----------



## Chilli monster

Hi we are from sheffield.... at last someone near us!!! Chilli is 9 months in 2 weeks... anoone in South Yorkshire?


----------



## Robh

Hi we're in Harrogate. Our puppy Isla is just over 6 months is from SiriusBell.


----------



## Chestersmum

Our pup is also from Siriusbell. His mum is Zucca. Your pup must be from the same litter or Lolli's?


----------



## Iolo

Hi

We live in Stroud, Gloucestershire and we have a 14 week old pup called Iolo who is from a farm in Wales. He was from a litter of 7, Mum is Bea and Dad is Cool Hunter.


----------



## Robh

That's right Isla's mum is Zucca. She is a lovely looking bitch but I am of course very bias!!


----------



## Chestersmum

Aaaah our puppies are litter mates then  yes Zucca is rather lovely  Chester I think takes after his dad, he has his mum's face though  Arkady is a great breeder


----------



## Robh

we'll have to swap some pictures. we think Isla's got the look of her dad.


----------



## Chestersmum

Here's Chester looking like Zucca ....










and now like Ersek? lol


----------



## Robh

Here’s a picture of Isla having just come 2nd to a Chihuahua in best puppy under 6 months at Harewood show. A Chihuahua, can you believe it – no wonder she looks a bit depressed!!


----------



## Chestersmum

Chester and Isla have another sister, Ruby who we see regularly (we are meeting for lunch today). Isla looks exactly like Ruby (funny that!) just a bit darker as Ruby is quite light in colour. 

Can't believe that Chihuahua won!! I once entered Chester into a puppy competition thinking he'd swoon the judges into placing him first. No such luck .... he barked the whole way through!


----------



## irvinaca

Sorry to be ignorant but what's the viz wiz? I'm in SE london with 5 mnth old Luda.


----------



## Chestersmum

A Viz Whizz is like a big get together for vizsla's and owners  They are fab! There's one this weekend but think it's in Cambridge. 

There is usually one in Richmond park which might be closer for you?


----------



## cooperman

Cooper is in Rotherham, I know of 7 other V's in the Rotherham area that are not on this site though.


----------



## harrigab

we're from Kendal, Ruby is a rescue pup due to the breeder letting one of his Wire Haired Vizsla's couple with one of his Smooth Haired Vizsla's. He wanted the litter destroyed but the vet refused to and said they could be re-homed. Luckily for us one of our friends (she has two WHV's) works at the vets and took it upon herself to re-home the litter, that's how we got Ruby (even tho' our friend wanted to keep her for herself!)


----------



## simon1

We are from Teesside. Our V is called Lily and is 9 weeks old. We've had her 1 week exactly and it's absolutely flown by. She's already made herself at home but found being alone in her crate not great as she didn't hardly sleeping much for the 1st 4 nights in her crate. Fingers crossed for the last 2 nights she has been a lot better. I'm still getting up around 4 to let her toilet but that's not a problem and she has already found a place in our hearts 

Some photo's of Lily

http://www.flickr.com/photos/simonsinclair/sets/72157627446897679/


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/04/viz-whizz-that-i-missed-because-of.html

Was coming from California to Germany and then the UK back in April of 2010. One of the highlights was going to join in a Viz Whizz in the New Forest.

Next April (2012), I plan to go to Paris for a trade show and then spend a week in the UK. Hope to meet some Vizsla folks during our travels around your island.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/04/volcano-stopped-my-european-trip.html

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## harrigab

simon1 said:


> We are from Teesside. Our V is called Lily and is 9 weeks old. We've had her 1 week exactly and it's absolutely flown by. She's already made herself at home but found being alone in her crate not great as she didn't hardly sleeping much for the 1st 4 nights in her crate. Fingers crossed for the last 2 nights she has been a lot better. I'm still getting up around 4 to let her toilet but that's not a problem and she has already found a place in our hearts
> 
> Some photo's of Lily
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/simonsinclair/sets/72157627446897679/


 we're often over your neck of the woods Simon, usually get to Barnard castle once a year for a few days, also mean to get to Raby Game fair next year


----------



## simon1

harrigab,

Nice. Barnard Castle is fairly close to us. Probably about 30 mins drive. It's a lovely area. I'm so looking forward in taking Lily to various places for nice walks/runs


----------



## AlbaF

Hi, we live in Keynsham near Bristol and have a 9 month old smooth haired V. She is called Alba.


----------



## Jasper

Hey all 

There is a Viz Wiz in Scotland on 25th September, as per the Scottish Vizsla forum. 

http://vizslascotland.co.uk/topic/4490858/1/#new

I'm sure the general attitude is the more vizslas the better!!!


----------

